# B&R APROL: Tagesmittelwerte



## APROLmicha (30 November 2018)

Moin Moin,


Sagt mal ich habe da ein Problemchen: Gibt es einen schnellen und einfachen weg einen Mittelwert über einen Tag zu bilden, der verschiedene Randbedingungen erfüllt?


Folgendes:


Der Gasverbrauch einer Maschine wurde in bestimmten Betriebsarten z.b. Standby mit 20 nm³ und in Produktion mit 30 nm³ angegeben (Das sind die werte die ich benötige, es gibt dann noch Aufheizphasen etc die unwichtig sind und nicht in den Mittelwert einfließen dürfen).


Alle 24h soll eine Überschreitung dieser werte im Mittel um 20% per Email gemeldet werden. Also mit dem Melden habe ich jetzt nicht das Problem, aber wie mache ich das mit dem Mittelwert?


Die Datenpunkte in welchem Modus die Maschine grade läuft habe ich in Aprol schon drin.






grüße 
Micha


----------



## weißnix_ (30 November 2018)

Am einfachsten durch Erfassung des Verbrauchs pro Meldezyklus geteilt durch die Länge des Mittelwertzyklus.

Also 2400m³ in 24h sind 100m³/h
Für nicht zu berücksichtigende Betriebszustände kannst Du einfach die Impulse des Gaszählers ausblenden.

Das kannst Du beliebig aufbohren in kürzere Erfassungszyklen und aufsummieren der Werte für den Meldezyklus.


----------

